
The Inside Story of How the iPhone Crippled BlackBerry - SimplyUseless
http://www.wsj.com/articles/behind-the-rise-and-fall-of-blackberry-1432311912
======
SimplyUseless
This is behind the paywall but very worth a read.

To quote some of the excerpts

"RIM's chiefs didn't give much additional thought to Apple's iPhone for
months."

"It wasn't a threat to RIM's core business," says Mr. Lazaridis's top
lieutenant, Larry Conlee.

"It wasn't secure. It had rapid battery drain and a lousy [digital] keyboard."

